# Preferred Bank



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi 

I have just moved from Pakistan to Abu Dhabi. I just wanted to know your opinion about different banks here. 

I have to open an account here to transfer my salary. What are the benefits and features different banks are offering?

Haris


----------



## Noor (Feb 6, 2010)

What are the other preferred banks?


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

@noor

"other preferred banks "???? I did not mention any


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

harisnaeem1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just moved from Pakistan to Abu Dhabi. I just wanted to know your opinion about different banks here.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I don't know the answer to your questions, but I can tell you that few people suggested that the following banks are good for newcomers who are just employees and need low-fee accounts:
RAK bank- Noor Islamic Bank- AD Islamic bank

Best way would be going to each bank and ask what they offer you for your banking needs.

Good luck!


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

Melody said:


> Hi there,
> I don't know the answer to your questions, but I can tell you that few people suggested that the following banks are good for newcomers who are just employees and need low-fee accounts:
> RAK bank- Noor Islamic Bank- AD Islamic bank
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. i will check from the banks


----------



## dreamingdi (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Haris
Just avoid Standard chartered, they are a pain to deal with


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Morning , 

check with your Company witch bank they deal with and open an account with the same 
this is will facilate tranfering you salery as it might get delayed if you open in another Bank , 
for your information , ADCB ( ABU DHABI COMMERCIAL BANK ) is one of the best .

Good Luck ,


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

my company deals with HSBC. But I am a fresher, this is my first job and HSBC requires about $ 5000 to open an account. Someone was telling me that there is some kind of salary account HSBC offers, but I could not find anything about that on the Internet.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are openeing a current account and providing the bank with a salary transfer letter from your company I don't think that they are going to ask for any deposit.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I think HSBC now require the person to make 20k a month to open a new current account. Tell me if I am wrong. I thought I read it on the net or in the paper.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

you dont need any minimum , as per the Bank , ( i deal with them and that what they informed me ) 
my freind dont belive what ever you hear ,call anc check your self ,


Mr big , the 20K for the loan request , as i recall , but they forget about it if its your first loan or if you r a credit Free ,


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I bank with HSBC, but not for much longer hopefully. They never reimbursed me for a fraudulent ATM cash withdrawal which happened in Sept 2008! I submitted all the forms which they lost and when I chased it up they then said it was too old to verify...bandits!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

HSBC is crap and so many people are complaining from their service, I can't understand people rush on HSBC while there's tens and tens of other decent banks...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JunFan said:


> I bank with HSBC, but not for much longer hopefully. They never reimbursed me for a fraudulent ATM cash withdrawal which happened in Sept 2008! I submitted all the forms which they lost and when I chased it up they then said it was too old to verify...bandits!


If you have copies of the paperwork, then I can probably help you recover the missing money. You can contact me via the links below.

-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree with comments about HSBC, they are rubbish here (good in the UK). I have friends that waited 3 months for a card, got messed around and gave up in the end waiting for a pin number after 4 months. I went to open an account and they wanted me to keep 5K min in the bank every month......for what they couldn't explain.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

There isn't really a good bank in the UAE...just different levels of rubbishness


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

I checked with HSBC today and they do not want any initial deposit for a salary account. 

Please give your reviews about HSBC.


----------



## harisnaeem1986 (Nov 20, 2009)

harisnaeem1986 said:


> I checked with HSBC today and they do not want any initial deposit for a salary account.
> 
> Please give your reviews about HSBC.


I did not see the second page... i have reviews already... omg they are all anti HSBC


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Emirates NBD have been ok for me so far, although I've been waiting to receive my cheque book for about 4 months now.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Banking with Emirates Islamic Bank which is the Emirates NBD group, everything is working fine so far...Checkbook and ATM card sent in three days.
They have a cobranded wards Credit Card whith which you earn 1 emirates skyward per AED spent.


----------

